# Problème installation bootcamp suite changement SSD



## DimonFlash (6 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai regardé pas mal de vidéo, de tutos etc mais j'ai toujours un problème avec mon installation bootcamp suite à mon changement de SSD.

Je tiens à préciser que je suis novice dans MacOS.

*Voici quelques infos:*

Macbook pro RETINA 13" 2013 (A1502)
MACOS : 10.15.7
BOOTCAMP : Win10_2004 => Téléchargé depuis le site officiel Microsoft
J'ai changé le ssd d'origine par un Nouveau SSD Crucial P1 1To CT1000P1SSD8 (https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07J2Q4SWZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)
avec adaptateur (Docooler 12 + 16 Broches NGFF M.2 NVME SSD Carte Adaptateur pour la Mise à Niveau 2013-2015 MacBook Air A1465 A1466 Pro A1398 A1502 Prise en Charge SSD AHCI, https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07HP56PNY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

*Descriptif du problème : *

Utilisation de Bootcamp, en utilisant l'ISO Win10, installation Windows RAS. Mais dès le  premier redémarrage, affichage du logo Windows et l'installation des périphériques. C'est à ce moment que j'obtiens une page bleu d'erreur windows à chaque fois !

Ensuite le Mac redémarre, et je suis obligé de rester appuyer sur ALT.

J'ai deux boot windows qui s'affiche, si je clique sur :

- le premier boot : je reviens à la page windows après le premier redémarrage comme ci dessus et j'obtiens une erreur du type : "L'ordinateur a redémarré de manière inattendue ou a rencontré une erreur inattendue. L'installation de windows ne peut pas continuer. Pour installer Windows, cliquez sur Ok pour redémarrer l'ordinateur, puis redémarrez l'installation".
-Le deuxième boot je retourne à la page d'installation de windows.


Merci par avance pour vos lumières !!!!!!!!!!!

Bonne journée.


----------



## DimonFlash (6 Octobre 2020)

En PJ, différente capture d'écran pour appuyer mon post.


----------



## DimonFlash (6 Octobre 2020)

J'ai le même problème que toi.

j'ai posté un nouveau post : https://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-installation-bootcamp-suite-changement-ssd.1345021/

En espérant qu'on puisse nous aider.

*Note de la modération :* on ne va pas jouer au ping-pong et ça n'ira pas plus vite, on déménage


----------



## radioman (6 Octobre 2020)

Là, malheureusement c'est un problème Windows, pas Mac: l'installation s'est mal passée/terminée, je pense qu'il faut reprendre à Zéro l'installation Windows


----------



## DimonFlash (6 Octobre 2020)

J'ai recommencé 4 fois avec des ISO de version Windows différentes et j'ai même RESET le mac. Mais ça n'a rien arrangé.


----------



## Khasar14 (20 Juin 2022)

Bonjour, la réponse est très tardive mais va sans doute aider si des personnes ont rencontré ce problème récemment comme moi, il suffit simplement de faire la mise à jour de Mac OS avant de faire l’installation de Bootcamp.


----------

